# Pine chickens



## Tripple FFF (Jul 5, 2008)

Went fo a ride yesterday saw some grouse all with small coveys of chicks. Looks like a good year for chickens. Come on fall!!!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

That is the best news I have heard in a long time.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh- I hate this time of year. I just stare at the sky and do my rain dance, over and over, hoping to get all those little chickies to the opener!! 

-Thanks for the positive report!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I saw two pheasant hens yesterday with a total of 12 chicks. There were also a bucnh more fluttering down in the thick stuff. Never seen that many before, should be a good year. Too bad i can't hunt by the Hill Top lanes in So. Ogden


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've seen a few pine hen chicks, no pheasant chicks or even hens, or pheasants at all since 2008 began.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey One-eye- keep your eyes peeled out by the highway near the tracks- they are there! We saw several back in april. Both hens and roosters.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

saw a hen with just two chicks over the weekend.  I am happy about the good reports though.


Bret


----------

